# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  کد لاگین در کدایگنایتر

## الهام خداشناس

سلام بچه ها، من دارم یه پروژه می نویسم که باید تا پنج شنبه تحویل بدم و خیلی به این کد نیاز دارم . ممنون :افسرده:

----------


## schizo

این لینک میتونه خیلی به شما کمک کنه.
http://www.codefactorycr.com/login-w...niter-php.html
امیدوارم مفید باشه و با توجه به دیر شدن در ملاحظه این تاپیک توسط بنده و وقت اندک شما کاربرد داشته باشه.

موفق باشید.

----------

